# opions of aeropress?



## burningb (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm gradually immersing myself in the beans and buying beans and a grinder etc, I already have a percolator but was looking at other ways to make coffee, namely a press and was wondering what peoples experiences of aeropress were?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Very good... if I don't have an espresso machine handy, or just fancy a "longer" coffee then an Aeropress is my go-to piece of kit.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a E61 machine but would never get rid of my Aeropress. Got one at work too.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Very good... if I don't have an espresso machine handy, or just fancy a "longer" coffee then an Aeropress is my go-to piece of kit.


What he said. Aeropresses are very good, the best brewer I've purchased for the money.

Luke


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

For the money (although to be fair Whittards were selling the basic V60 kit for £15) an aeropress is unbeatable and as already said, with a hand grinder, it's pretty much go anywhere...oh, and is capable of making a fine cup of coffee, too.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

They are the absolute nads for talking on holiday!

Indestructible


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

An Aeropress will allow you to taste flavours not possible via an espresso machine

It is an easy fuss-free way of making a coffee. Upgrade to a Disk filter (steel vs paper) and you have a reusable coffee maker that takes seconds to clean


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

as everyone has said - excellent!

I've used lighter fancy coffees and got some amazing flavours in the coffee and recently just been banging standard darker espresso coffee through it for a much more traditional darker filter coffee. Its very versatile and great if you trave and want good coffee anywhere (you can access boiling water)...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Guardian, in G2, as it happens, yesterday, gave a puff to the aeropress as part of a review of low tech gadgets.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> The Guardian, in G2, as it happens, yesterday, gave a puff to the aeropress as part of a review of low tech gadgets.


Or Tuesday... anyway here's a link

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/06/from-coffee-makers-to-cameras-six-gadgets-to-simplify-your-life


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Good news for me then as I ordered one yesterday looking forward to using it tomorrow to give me a different taste to the moka whilst I wait to work on getting an L1.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been really happy with mine and use it everyday at work.

It takes a very limited space, is inexpensive, easy to clean and does great coffee


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Could anyone recommend a hand grinder to pair up with an aeropress, i travel a lot with work and have been exploring the options of taking either an aeropress or a bialetti with a hot plate. The hot plate might get a bit weighty but either way i'd need a decent enough hand grinder. Any suggestions aeropress users?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For around £30 - Porlex - good for travel. For a better grind - Felgrind - £90 from Made by Knock. Be advised though - orders can take some time to get delivered. Designed for travel convenience). Other options are Orphan Espresso Lido 2 - £140 from CoffeeHit - bigger and bulkier than the Felgrind but an excellent grinder.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Porlex sounds good for the money, do they all come from Japan? Can't seem to find any UK sellers. The Made by Knock look good but not too keen on waiting around, and a bit pricey for my needs. thanks for the feedback btw


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Porlex are made in Japan. Amazon sell them - shipped from Japan. Might want to look at the Rhino hand grinder supplied by CoffeeHit. Looks pretty much like the Porlex. There are two Porlexes - normal and tall. Tall holds a few more beans but you can get 30grms in the normal - comes with rubber ring to secure the handle when travelling.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For around £30 - Porlex - good for travel. For a better grind - Felgrind - £90 from Made by Knock. Be advised though - orders can take some time to get delivered. Designed for travel convenience). Other options are Orphan Espresso Lido 2 - £140 from CoffeeHit - bigger and bulkier than the Felgrind but an excellent grinder.


Apart from size how does the Lido 2 compare to the Made By Knock ones?


----------

